# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  Tetreble - Sign up, Details and Chat thread

## GestaltAlteration

Tetreble

Another "game of death" inspired by the likes of Battle Royale, Gantz and related visual novels such as Killer Queen, as well as my own noggin. I've hosted two such games in the past, but that was many years ago. Time flies.

You will be looking out for your own survival, and may have to move to kill other players. If you are fine with that (or even if you're not  ::tongue:: ) fill out and post a character from the sheet below. Details will follow. Don't be intimidated by it all, you can figure it out as you go.

This is a Siиdяed-style roleplay as explained in another thread. Click below for details.


*Spoiler* for _Clicky_: 



I'll try to explain how these kind of games work in my own words. We start with one forum thread that outlines the scenario, gives rules as to what your characters may or may not do, and so on. Most importantly it has the character sheet that people fill out and post. After the game is underway this thread is mostly for out of character type discussion, clarity on rules, or senseless banter.

      A second thread is then made (these being the ones I linked on my original post) where the game creator, me in this case, actually writes your characters actions in a narrative. To the untrained eye this may seem like just one person writing a story, when it actuality the character's actions are entirely dictated by private messages sent by the creators of the characters. The "playing" portion of these kinds of games basically consist of you, the character creator, sending in your desired actions for the upcoming chapter.

      Example: Your character is Chad. Chad has a big assault rifle but is a pacifist by nature. Still, he needs to kill other players to gain his freedrom. In the first chapter Chad comes upon a four-way intersection, and he knows to the south is a potentially helpless other player, but to the north is fat loot, and straight ahead a big unknown. It is also possible Chad is being stalked by a crazy person with a knife.

      You, the creator of that character, must take all the information you can gather and try to make the best decision possible for the betterment of your character. Your actions that you send in may look something like "Hide for a while to see if the crazy fiend is following me, and if not sneak to the north for the fat loot." Just as plausible would be "go to the south guns blazing." Then, in chapter two, your character does just that--and you get to see the result of your action (this is especially interesting when your action is in some way contrary to another player's, and is a sure fire way to see some juicy conflict). Also interesting when alliances form as the participants then must collaborate together about their next actions.

      Other such considerations are what items you have on hand and whether your character can reasonable do what you ask given his or her health or skill.

      That is the heart of these kinds of games. Sometimes they're spiced up with level systems or skill point distribution so you can strengthen certain aspects of your character as you go along. There's also sometimes money/shops where you can buy better equipment. Depends on the scenario, really.      So it's not a traditional roleplay in the sense of being in a chatroom and us each talking in-character. But it was interesting enough for us in older time to keep on doing it until we collapsed.



---

*Character Sheet:* You can copy-paste this and erase my notes in your post. Happy character creating.

*Name:
Gender:
Age:* [No little children characters, please :3]
*Physical appearance: 
Personality:* [Pacifist? Gun-nut? Average Joe?]
*History:* [See storyline section below. Your character will be a _human_ from a medieval-esque planet called Enrich. I want to foster creativity so if you want to disregard everything and just create a medieval-era character, you are free to do so.]
*Skill Points:* (You have 100. Choose now.) You may see skill explanations in a section below.
Sneak - 0
Perception - 0
Athletics - 0
Demolitions - 0
Guns - 0
Melee - 0
Hacking - 0
Dodging - 0
Stamina - 0
*Special Ability:* [Choose one from the section below.]
*Equipment:* [You may choose five nonlethal, common items that may assist you during your travels. Examples might include binoculars, a water bottle, a roll of string, a VHS tape about catnip (now I'm just getting crazy). The sky is the limit, mostly. If something is _too_ useful as to introduce balance problems I'll be sure to pounce on you.]

---

The following two sections are essential information for filling out your character sheets:

*Skill Point Explanation: The "Level Up" System.*

Other than equipment, which you either find or purchase, how you distribute your skill points will likely be a deciding factor in whether or not your character performs well in a given situation. You start with +100 skill points, and you will add them with your character creation sheet. For every other player character you kill, you will get an additional +40 to distribute. For every escape condition fulfilled (other than killing), you will gain +20 points. These points are the only real level up system of this game, so go get dem points, yo.

*Sneak* - The ability to move undetected by other players. When actively sneaking, the player will have a high likelihood of avoiding traps, however when one is not actively sneaking it will not assist with traps in any way.
*Perception* - The detection of hidden things. If equal to or higher than another player's sneak skill, this will likely result in the one sneaking being spotted. Assists with trap finding in any situation and may help finding items.
*Athletics* - Running, jumping, moving fast with heavy equipment. A staple survival skill.
*Demolitions* - Setting up bombs (things such as claymores and its likeness), detecting bombs set by other players, deactivating bombs, master of grenades and any weapon involving explosions.
*Guns* - Determines accuracy and confidence in handling any sort of gun, from pistol to sniper to automatic rifle.
*Melee* - Determines skill in using fists, sword or any type of blunt weapon in combat.
*Hacking* - Doubles as lockpicking. Allows access to certain locked doors, the tampering with turrets and access to certain computers that may assist the player. This includes special shopping terminals. The player may also lock certain doors behind them so as to avoid pursuit.
*Dodging* - Avoidance of both gun and melee attacks. Another staple of survival.
*Stamina* - Influences the chance you will survive from wounds, and assists your speed of recovery. A high stamina might also allow you to keep fighting strong even on the threshold of death.

Just to give you a general idea, 0 points is below average. 10 is average. 30 is good. 50 is excellent. 100 is master. You cannot exceed 100.

*Special Ability*

Magic is indeed an element of this twisted universe, and each of you have developed one unique power. For each power used, there must be two chapters of "cooldown" before it can be used again. This is subject to change. Choose below.

*Invisibility* - For one chapter you may avoid all detection. Goes away the moment you attack someone. In fairness, having a high sneak skill vs. their perception skill is still a major factor of attacking, so don't except to one-hit kill a perfectly healthy player just because you used this skill. Good for doing a moderate sneak attack or for escaping a pursuer.
*Regeneration* - For one chapter you will heal damage moderately. If you are attacked during this chapter, the regeneration will assist your survival in the conflict.
*Superior Skill* - +30 to any one skill point. Specify which skill. If you choose this you will have no usable magical abilities.
*Negate Powers*- For one chapter any character around you who has used a skill (ie. invisibility, regeneration, etc.) will be forced to cease their power. Good for conflicts where you suspect one or more characters will use an ability. This power does not affect "Superior Skill." Warning: This also negates things such as "Heal" and "Boost" if used during the chapter, so be sure to be on the same page with anyone you may have allied with.
*Boost* For one chapter increase the damage output of your weapon for you _and_ any two allies you choose. Specifically, it will raise the weapon by one grade (See the section about equipment.)
*Drain* For one chapter decrease your enemy's defense capability--up to three persons--by one grade (See the section about equipment).
*Heal* Lightly heal. Unlike regeneration it will not assist during combat. Heal is different because it can be used on _other_ players, up to three total including yourself.
*Invincibility* For one chapter your health status will not be able to drop below "Severely Injured." Mostly useful in situations where you feel death is imminent. Note that you will still be in a severely injured state, so using it to try a killing rampage may not work out as planned.
*Clairvoyance* - When used, allows you to see any player's inventory, weapons, location, player number and possibly even intentions.

Any other ability ideas? Run it by me and maybe it can be added to the list.

That's it for the essential character creation information. Below is all the extra details. If you feel overwhelmed, you don't have to read all of it. Having fun is the prime directive.  ::D: 

---

*Basic Story*

Humans native to the backwards, midieval *planet Enrich* have long since been discriminated against by the other, significantly more powerful humanoid races. Though many live in poverty and are slaves to the land just in order to survive, the winged _psyche_, the powerful and oddly shaped _enma_, the dangerous _starlet_ and malicious magical _fairies_ spare no expense to remind humankind of their inferiority. When humans from the technologically advanced, though dying, *planet Tetreble* arrive in hopes of colonization, Enrich-born humans are hopeful things will change for their betterment. After all, these Tetreblinites came with modern medicine, a wealth of knowledge and every sort of weapon imaginable, placing humans and nonhumans on equal footing for the first time in Enrich's history.

It was not to be. The planet Tetreble, on the cusp of being uninhabitable, brought with it tumultuous political strains. The once stable government that led the planet's largest and most powerful country collapsed allowing a group of radicals to move in and seize control. These radicals, stymied by the Enrich natives' obstinate refusal to allow them colonization, have determined that the only way to gain foothold on Enrich was to take it by military force. They have also accelerated experimentation programs to figure out the "source" of the nonhuman's magical attributes, the tests little different than torture. 

A decade later and the radicals, The Kayodes, solidified power and went to extremes in their dream of domesticating Enrich to their purposes. The only major government able to mount a counterattack on Enrich, Icero, fell to the mighty force of the alien human's automatic weapons. That day marked when Tetreble had achieved total victory over the fates of the Enrich natives.

Once some success had been had identifying the source of the nonhumans' powers, work began to grant those powers to humans, but for this to work out there had to be test subjects. A number of ludicrously wealthy Tetreblinites seized this opportunity to use the "lower humans" (those from Enrich, and consequently seen as inherently inferior) for those tests. This quickly evolved into entertainment as two test subjects were set fighting one another, with bets all around for the victor. This further evolved into a number of subjects with diverse skills setting upon one another. The wealthy Tetreblinites quickly built a secret arena and now host annual "games" for their betting pleasure. Of course this event is kept secret from the lower 99% of Tetreble.

You, the player, are kidnapped. After months spent in a space transport ship where you are taught the basics about Tetreble technology and society, you are thrust into the arena. What will you do?

*Equipment*

For simplicities sake you have two equipment slots: hand (weapons), and body (armor). The rest is kept in an inventory that doesn't affect your character's performance one way or the other, with rare exception (ie. having a key that lets you slip out of a combat area and such).

Instead of stats with a bunch of numbers, equipment quality comes in grades. The grades from worst to best are: *F* (broken, unusable), *D* (very poor) *C* (average) *B* (good) *A* (excellent) and *S* (best in the game). 

If your weapon grade is *significantly higher* than the enemy's armor grade, you have a chance to instantly kill.
If your weapon grade is *higher* than the enemy's armor grade, you will have a higher chance of dealing extra damage.
If your weapon grade is *the same* as the enemy's armor grade, then your character's skill points will be the main factor in the outcome.
If your weapon grade is *lower*, you will likely deal low damage.
And, of course, if your weapon grade is *significantly lower*, you will likely deal no damage.

None of this will be meticulously tracked with mathematical formula and the like. Just know that both skill points _and_ the difference in weapon/armor grade are put into consideration on whether you will hurt the other player. A lot of this is left to my discretion as game master, so fair warning.

Every character begins with D-class equipment. Naturally, guns can run out of ammo, and equipment might break if it's realistic in the situation, so watch out.

*Shops*

You either find a public shop (expensive) or hack a shopping terminal (cheaper). Your character starts with 100 gold. You get more gold by finding it, and can take whatever gold another player has if they are killed.

Here's the basic public shop list. There will be different lists for hacked terminals, and this is subject to change.

Peashooter, 12 bullets [C-class] 150 gold
Moonblade Sword [C-class] 80 gold

Bulletproof vest [B-class] 150 gold
Reinforced Iron Armor [C-class] 80 gold

Grenade, one use [B-class] 80 gold
Claymore Mine, one use [B-class] 100 gold
Smokebomb, one use [C-class] 50 gold

First-aid Kit, one use 50 gold
Gas mask, useful against certain types of weapons. 80 gold.
A pair of radio headsets. Allows two players to communicate from afar. 100 gold

*Health*

Like equipment, health is not measured in numerical value. There are five potential statuses, and you will be informed where your character stands after each chapter.

*Uninjured* - Not a scratch
*Slightly Injured* - Superficial damage, no alteration of performance.
*Injured* - Major wounds. May or may not alter performance.
*Seriously Injured* - Near death. Performance will be significantly compromised. Seek to maintain alive at all costs.
*Dead* - Game over.

Items like the first aid kit or abilities like "regenerate" and "heal" will move your status closer to uninjured. The passage of times (as more chapters come out) also allows you to heal, unless your injuries are so great as to make recovering impossible. The "stamina" skill influences performance, chance and rate of recovery.

*Maps*

The arena will consist of three floors. Unlike my past games, the space will be very small and easy to encounter other players. I will edit this post and put up maps when I've completed them.

*Goal*

Naturally it is designed that you will be killed if you break any rules. Sorry!

The goal of the game is to satisfy every "escape condition" you are given, and then you may exit alive. Each player will be assigned a number. Each player will also have one *major condition* and possibly several *minor conditions*.

A major condition almost always involves killing the player with a certain number. If you must kill player number three, then that player must be killed one way or another. It doesn't matter if someone else kills the target for you.

The minor conditions will be varied but rarely involve harm to other players. Such conditions may include going through various checkpoints, vandalizing a specified point, etc.

Player numbers will not be made public. _However,_ a player ID scanner will be a commonly found item. If you have one, you may find out another player's ID if you get within shouting distance of them. It may be in your best interest to try and keep your number secret.

Because of the nature of how this is set up, an even number of players is preferred. Like everything, this is subject to change.

*Private Messaging Actions*

As stated at the start of this behemoth post, the major part of this kind of roleplay is you sending in what you want your characters to do in a private message to me. In this section I give some suggestions so you can get the most juice out of your characters per chapter.

These are the kinds of things you may specify:
Move your character to a location: Either give a general description of the area or use the map to give a specific coordinate (maps coming soon).
Search for goodies: You may either make this something you do while walking along, or dedicate yourself entirely to searching for items. I will have a general idea ahead of time what items can be found where, but the more effort your character puts into it during a chapter, the higher chance of success. The downside is you may not have time during that chapter to do much of anything else.
Use the environment: either from using a shop terminal or hacking a turret, some things are waiting for you to tweak.
Nonlethal Player Contact trailing a character to attempt communication. Obviously carries danger.
Attacking Various creative ways to go on the offensive. From heads-on approach to an attempted sneak attack.
Using Powers Your special abilities are there to be used. But obviously you have to notify me first.
On the defensive It's best to try to be as specific as possible how you will defend off an attack and where you will go. It may save your life.
Pursuing Minor Conditions Unique to this game, you may have to go out of your way if you want to fulfill some of your escape conditions.

In reality the things you can do is only limited by imagination, so be bold.

*Winners and Losers*

Those who die within the first four chapters (if you are unfortunate enough to do so) will be given a chance to make a second character if you wish. From the fifth chapter onwards I plan to close all character applications. This is in hopes of actually coming to an ending to the roleplay, unlike past games.

Those who escape (either by fulfilling their escape conditions and exiting or finding another way out) will be allowed to make a new character with buffed up stats and a nice starting equipment (say, +200 skill points and A-rank gear). They can only do this once, even if they win a second time. This is for the same reason mentioned above.

Who needs to read all this malarkey, amirite? Fill out them there character sheets. Post questions, suggestions or spam.

Moo.

----------


## Suvid

Hi, I'm making my character, but I have one question: Should we better keep our ability a secret? So we can use strategies like "Telling that guy I'm a drainer (even if I'm not) and threaten him with my ability if he decides to attack me, as he will become vulnerable for a whole chapter even of he kills me" or "Reveal that I'm a healer/booster to someone who could be a good ally, but not to the enemies so they don't expect my comrades being healed/boosted".

For an ability idea, what about clairvoyance? You can see what another player doing from afar, with wathever limit you may think of.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Hi, I'm making my character, but I have one question: Should we better keep our ability a secret? So we can use strategies like "Telling that guy I'm a drainer (even if I'm not) and threaten him with my ability if he decides to attack me, as he will become vulnerable for a whole chapter even of he kills me" or "Reveal that I'm a healer/booster to someone who could be a good ally, but not to the enemies so they don't expect my comrades being healed/boosted".
> 
> For an ability idea, what about clairvoyance? You can see what another player doing from afar, with wathever limit you may think of.



Good suggestions. Very well then, if you or any other player wants to keep their ability secret, just say so... then PM me what your ability is.

As for clairvoyance, sounds good. We can make it so you can peep at their inventory/equipment/location and maybe even more information.

----------


## Suvid

*Name:* Alana Shephard
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 19
*Physical appearance:* About 1'65 meters tall. Black, straight neck-long hair. Non-curvy, yet slightly athletic body. She wears a dress made of pure white wool.
*Personality:* Neutral Good. Idealist. Stubborn.
*History:* The only daughter of a humble family of shepherds. Bein used to walk all day, guiding their few sheeps (exported from some planet called Earth as a diplomatic thingie many centuries ago, as I'm too lazy to create a whole new spacesheep-like species), and evading wild beasts has provided her with good perception, stealth and stamina.
They used to live in a small village but, since those Tetre-watchacallthem arrived and seized the country, she and her family were forced to become to flee and became nomads. It was a meagerly and lonely life, hiding away from civilization, but it was more peaceful than becoming slaves of the Kayodian regime. Not being too used to people, she has grown to be a naive person.
One fateful day, as she was returning home with the sheeps, believing she was completely safe, she was suddenly kidnaped by a space ship.
*Skill Points:*
Sneak - 25
Perception - 20
Athletics - 15
Demolitions - 0
Guns - 0
Melee - 5
Hacking - 0
Dodging - 20
Stamina - 15
*Special Ability:* ????????
*Equipment:* -A one meter long wooden cane of very good quality.
-Five meters of rope.
-A black wool cloak.
-A Tetrebelian flashlight.
-A bottle of water, 1 litre.



I'll send you my Ability and a couple details about my equipment in a PM  :wink2:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Meow.

Good dealio. Now let's see if this picks up steam with some more peeps.  :smiley:

----------


## JadeGreen

I'd like to play. I pulled one of my fav original characters from one of my stories. I changed her storyline a little bit to fit yours.

*Name:* Satri Khyagusa
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 17
*Physical appearance:* Satri is short, around 4'7" or 1.3M, with a stocky, but athletic build. She wears denim shorts and a white cut-off tank top, along with a leather jacket and heavy boots. The sleeves on the leather jacket have been cut off at the elbows. She has black hair (buzz cut short) and has golden earrings. She also has sea-green eyes and a piercing on her left eyebrow.
*Personality:* Satri is bull-headed, stubborn, persistent and easily provoked into a fight. She also has something of an ego, and can sometimes be a little self-centered. She is quite rebellious and anti-authority, though by every means a completely reasonable person. Though she isn't particularly school smart, she is a quick study and has an excellent memory, particularly when it comes to memorizing locations and routes. She is something of a lone wolf and enjoys a good challenge.
*History:* Satri grew up dirt poor in the lower slums of (Some massive planetary colony.) She never knew her mother and her father was a raging alcoholic. As such, she took to thievery to get by, sneaking into the richer sectors of the colony and stealing to support her family. This required her to hack doors, shut off cameras, etc, as well as sneak past guards, run across rooftops, and occasionally outrun guards on rooftops. She eventually abandoned her father altogether and started living on her own, and later subsidized thievery with being a messenger who shuttled holographic engram cards to the comparatively rich members of her district. (A sort of Messenger by day, Theif by night kind of deal). Because of her focus on speed and stamina, she has avoided most fights in the past and isn't particularly handy in a fight. However, she does carry a pistol for self-defense. (The slums can be a dangerous place full of desperate characters, also she won't start with the pistol in-game, for obvious reasons.) Though unfortunately, it is people who live alone like this, who nobody will miss, that are most easily kidnapped by the Tetreblinites for their games.

*Mad Skills:*
Sneak - 20
Perception - 15
Athletics - 25
Demolitions - 0
Guns - 5
Melee - 0
Hacking - 15
Dodging - 20
Stamina - 30 (Superior Skill)

*Equipment:*

-Large roll of sports tape/gauze. Useful for tying things up or a quick fix for bleeding injuries.
-Journal+Pencil. (This can count for one item, right?) Useful for writing notes to other players, drawing maps, or starting fires.
-Lighter. Speaking of starting fires...
-1L durable metal Water bottle. (I saw the other person had this and realized that it was probably a good idea. Particularly if I'm going to be doing a lot of running/parkour.)
-LED headlamp.

PM me if I forgot anything...

----------


## StaySharp

Came up with this here just for this game. I hope it's okay like that.

*Name:* Deryon
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 18,5
*Physical appearance:* Deryon is roughly 1,7 meters tall, has very bright skin and has long gray/silver hair. Average stature. He has slight heterochromia, his right eye having a brighter blue than his left one, his overall appearance being a result of a combination of common local mutations. He wears simple gray clothes, giving him an overall bright appearance.
*Personality:* Neutral, defensive, very perceptive. Has mixed perspectives about many things and thus has so far rarely taken sides.
*History:* Deryon was an orphan since as long as he can remember, and never got a real name from anyone, and eventually picked his name himself, he also lacks a surname. At an age of 15 his orphanage was burned down and he barely escaped, suffering a lot of bruises and a few scars on his legs in the process. He has since been living on the street, trying to make a living by taking on small jobs or helping people out for food. As he was good at gathering information and perceiving things he became somewhat of a makeshift investigator.
Roughly a year later he was kidnapped during a large scale sleep gas attack on one of the poorer local districts while he was on a mission to gather information about the inhabitants of this district.
The experiments conducted on him by the Tetreblinites further enhanced his vision with one of his eyes now able to see some infrared light, and the other able to see some ultraviolet light.
*Skill Points:*
Sneak - 0
Perception - 50 (Superior Skill)
Athletics - 15
Demolitions - 0
Guns - 18
Melee - 0
Hacking - 0
Dodging - 27
Stamina - 20
*Special Ability:* Superior Skill
*Equipment:*
-A simple knife tool
-Duct tape
-Solid backpack
-Typical Blue Laser Pointer
-A set of marbles made of glass and steel

----------


## Nightfeather

*Name:* Kada
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 18
*Physical appearance:* Kada is tall (~175 cm) and has a muscular, athletic build. She has short brown hair and brown eyes and wears sturdy clothing.
*Personality:* pragmatic, confident
History: This is by far not the first time Kada has to entertain others by fighting. She grew up as a slave on a farm on Enrich and was sold at age 14 to some wealthy Tetreblinite in [this major city]. From now on she trains for combat and fights in “unofficial” backyard arenas. She was subjected to a medical procedure that enhanced her endurance and vitality – this makes for thrilling fights and skilled slaves are expensive, after all. As part of her owner's journey higher up the tetreblinian social ladder, Kada is donated to the great “games”.
*Skill Points:* 
Sneak - 0
Perception - 10
Athletics - 20
Demolitions - 0
Guns - 10
Melee - 30
Hacking - 0
Dodging - 30
Stamina - 30  (Superior Skill)
*Special Ability:* Superior Skill - Stamina
*Equipment:* 
- 1 l bottle of water
- a backpack
- a flash light
- a knife sharpening set
- a tetreblinian portable safe


Who thinks that this major city/colony we all possibly come from needs a name?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Well now that we have at least four participants I suppose we should set this thing into motion. 

I'll begin working on the first chapter. More applications still welcome. As for maps, we'll see.  :tongue2: 

Still a bit iffy on how to handle an odd number of players if it comes to that, but like most things in these games winging it at the last minute seems to work out somehow.

And as may be apparent to you all, this is anything but fast paced, since most of it is just waiting for the next chapter/my PMs/people to send things in/etc. Hopefully that won't be too deterring.





> Who thinks that this major city/colony we all possibly come from needs a name?



True, I was leaving it up to you all if you wanted to name such things. :3 Looks like at least you and JadeGreen might have lived in the same Tetreble colony.

----------


## StaySharp

> And as may be apparent to you all, this is anything but fast paced, since most of it is just waiting for the next chapter/my PMs/people to send things in/etc. Hopefully that won't be too deterring.



Sure, I have enough fast paced things in my life anyway  ::tongue:: 
Take your time  :smiley:

----------


## Nightfeather

Some questions:
- Why would an uneven number of players be bad? This isn't about teams, is it?
- What happens if our major condition escapes before we can kill him/her?
- Is fullfilling the major condition OR all the minor conditions enough to escape? Or do we need both?

When I think about it, the answer to all these questions might be that each two players have to kill each other.
Are you going to enlighten me?

----------

